# automatic taping tool full set



## csb (Apr 7, 2010)

looking to buy taping tool set but still debating what brand I should go with. I'm stuck between Tape Tech, Columbia, or North Star. Also looking for a good site that sell it for a good price. Any suggestion 






Thanks


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

thay are all good brands i would pick the one that you can get the parts the fastest


----------



## csb (Apr 7, 2010)

*taping tool*

Thanks for the advise, give me alot to think of. what brand do you like the best.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

i am a northstar guy but! 
i just got a blueline taper and i love it 
alot of peeps on here hate them not shure why? it has a removable head so it makes it a cinch to clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Where do I even start? The grammatical and spelling errors are everywhere!


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> Where do I even start? The grammatical and spelling errors are everywhere!


I'm so sick of reading crap like this. You have 926 posts how many of those are actually helpful to people? Do you just want to be portrayed as smart because you can put a sentence together and use spell check. Here's the truth, for me it's offensive to keep correcting spelling. We are not here for the english lesson, not to mention we are Trade workers most of us don't have that secondary education so you can expect some grammar errors. Pointing out the errors is a bit demeaning so why don't you come up with something useful to say. Maybe even answer the question posed to you.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

you have incorrect capitalization errors! and btw, I don't use spell check.


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow your brilliant ****** I hope some day I can be as smart as you. Let me guess you work alone if not I fell sorry for the poor bastards who keep your company.

I guess I should also answer the posted question instead of voicing my annoyances (spell check). 
I use Columbia tools but part of the reason is parts are easy to come by.


----------



## TheToolDr (Nov 27, 2009)

*Automatic taping tools*

Getting back to the original question regarding taping tools, I have been in the industry for over 30 years and work for All-Wall Equipment 
www.all-wall.com
All of the tool brands mentioned earlier are extremely high quality. Each brand has its strengths and weaknesses and personal preference is also a consideration.
We keep one of the largest inventories of spare parts for ALL brands, anywhere in the world and provide service and technical support for all major brands.
Check it out.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

Whitey97 said:


> Where do I even start? The grammatical and spelling errors are everywhere!


 
man you need to quit this crap soon :thumbsup:
if i had good grammer i would have been a teacher .
i am a F ing taper not a english teacher.

now back on track why do some of you hate blueline tools ?


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Just go with whatever all-wall has on sale. I got a set of columbia from them. Truthfully after being worried about what brand to get, I think for the most part you'll be happy with whatever you get. Goldblatt seems to be the one people stay away from.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

pipercub17 said:


> i am a northstar guy but!
> i just got a blueline taper and i love it
> alot of peeps on here hate them not shure why? it has a removable head so it makes it a cinch to clean :thumbsup:


not a northstar guy no more are you now

BLUELINE tapers are the best from the creaser action to the paper feed control its the best hands down 

:thumbsup:


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

nope not a northstar guy any more 
i really like the way my blueline runs :yes:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

To the question at hand.
I use tapetech boxes, northstar handles, and northstar heads and corner tool.
Reason I use the northstar is because they, at the time, were the only ones that had the extendable handles.
I've never had any issues with my tools and they have always been simple to get parts for.

My first set of tools almost 20 years ago was tape worm. I've been told you can't even get replacements for these anymore.

Oh, I have a Premiere nail box as well.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Also, all of this stuff will be stuck on the shelf when Rick comes out with his terminator series tools. I'll have no need for any of that old fashioned tools anymore!

Pressure's on Rick!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally like northstar...I think there tube is the best out myself..I had concorde before that..

the premier/blueline guns are good too..I like the straight head but I personally feel the northstar is a smoother running gun...and as far as angle heads, northstar hands down....boxes are like everybody elses, so I opt for blueline there because I hate the wheel bar...I still use my old concorde boxes and pray they never break down to where I cant repair them


----------



## columbia89 (Apr 26, 2010)

i love my columbia set!! tapetech is okay and northstar is okay .u can't go wrong with either brand.Some people like different tools of different brands.I went all columbia to keep it simple!:thumbup:


----------

